# ballast for t5h0 used by diys



## m-jackson (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi
I like to know what ballast you DIYs are using for the 24watt ho and the 39 watt ho. That is for the 24 " (like 29 gallons, 20 long and so forth) and the 36 inch( for the 30 to forty-five gallon which is 24 inches deep. I believe as I go up to the four foot level(75 gallons) the cheapness of t8 shop fixtures would be hard to beat. I am currently using twin 24 watt t5ho(nova series) on my 29 over 20 combo and they do well (could use one more t5h0 in there). I often add a cpf extra fixture every few days if they could use more light. I been looking at some 37 gallons aquariums (same as 29 but deeper 22 inches I think) and am trying to figure out how I wish to do this. I don't really want mh so I am thinking about a diy hood with t5ho. I don't like the price of the ballast I seen so far. It would be cheaper to buy two of the novas. Also on the reflector is there a cheap place to get these? From what I have seen so far It would be cheaper to buy the longest reflector you could find and cut it up into several shorter ones. Thanks for all heads up. I really like deep tanks with large crypts and angelfish, discus, rainbows etc. (darn inverse square law, let's repeal it. Here, I will start it up. I present to you a bi-partisan bill full of pork for both sides and little to do with the subject at hand, ie the laws concerning the transmission of light...)


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, chopping up a long reflector is the way to save money on them. Just make sure the company you are ordering from publishes the actual length of the reflector so you short change them and not the other way around.

The ballast - cheapest and really good for T5HO - Workhorse 3 or 5.

Where to get - reefgeek.com

Bulbs that can grow plants in a 2 ft. deep tank using only 48 watts of electricity - Giesemann Midday T5HO. Everything other bulb is laughable at the same wattage and tank depth. Look at the different pictures in this thread. One of his two 24 watt Giesemann Midday bulbs didn't even have a reflector!
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tic-plant-club/55198-starting-up-today-9.html

Your questions are easy. Come up with harder ones! 

--Nikolay


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

for DIY you can with Ice Cap ballasts. they are good quality but pretty pricey. you can also go with Fulham Workhorse ballasts, good quality as well, but cheaper than the ice caps.

i would suggest the fulham ballasts. you can check out their estimator:

http://www.fulham.com/

just select your lamp type, number of lamps, and voltage. you'll then get a ballast recommendation and wiring diagrams.


----------



## m-jackson (Dec 23, 2008)

Yea I am using the Giesemann Midday now for at least one bulb per fixture(they are the double nova ones) I had been looking at the workhorse 8 as a possible way of having up to 6 t5s. I have written Fulham and asked some questions based on comparing the wiring diagrams to go to 4 or 5 or 6 they just drop a connection. I wanted to know if I could run just two or three part of the day and cut in the others when I wanted to. I can take care of the methods to do this but I want to know the effect on their ballast. I have yet to receive any replies excepted the auto reply saying they got my email. As I said except for the price I love a deep aquarium(it keep the armpits clean  ) It really does allow some plants to really look better plus it allow a better top mid and bottom look.


----------



## m-jackson (Dec 23, 2008)

Niko
I see you are in the Texas area. Is there a schedule for the club meeting down there? I am in St Louis and go to MASI(ours are on Thursday with a auction(4 times a year) on the weekend) here but Texas is not that far and might be a nice get away. If my wife and I did of course I would like to swing thru one of the club meetings. duh I am hijacking my own thread.


----------

